# modify تقرير على مزاجك في p6



## الجنزوري محمد (29 فبراير 2008)

ملف نادر لا يوجد في ال manual ارجو ان يستفاد منه لعمل التقرير


----------



## محمد م السيد (29 فبراير 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 فبراير 2008)

كما عودتنا أخى محمد الجنزورى على فكرة أنا تعرفت على أسمك من مصر من المهندس محمد عبد العزيز والمهندس شريف العبد وكنا وقتها بنأخذ كورس بريمافيرا 5 مع المهندس شريف المهم أن المهندس شريف قال لى أن زميل لة أسمة محمد الجنزورى عايز يكلمنى فى التلفون من وقتها عرفتك بس لم نتصل ببعض ولا أعرف السبب لى سؤال هام عندك 
عند أضافة الموارد فى بريمافيرا 5 أو 6 وعند الوصول لأضافة مقاولى الباطن مصنعيات المفروض أننا نحاسب المقاول أما ب م2 أو م3 حسب البند المسند الية ليكون السعر \الوحدة هو الذى يضاف الى الموارد ولكن مقاول الباطن سيندرج تحت labor لذلك سيظهر السعر \ h وحتى لو تحايلنا على ذلك بترجمة سعر المتر المسطح أو المكعب بما يوازى عدد ساعات العمالة فذلك لن يمكننا من حساب أستهلاك الشدة الخشبية أو المعدنية مثلا" لبند مقاول النجارة للخرسانة فكيف يمكن التغلب على ذلك حيث يمكننا أذا تغلبنا على ذلك عمل مستخلص مقاول الباطن من البريمافيرا كما فى الأصدار السابق من البريمافيرا
أرجو ألا أكون قد أطلت عليك مع قبول وافر الشكر و الأحترام
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (1 مارس 2008)

لقائد المهندس محمود انا فعلا كلمتك هاتفيا وكان هدفي الاكبر شكرك على المجهود العظيم في شرح ال P3 وكان المفروض معاودة الاتصال بك مرة تانية ولاكن نظرا لسفري خارج مصر حتى وقتنا فلم اتصل بك 
وشكرا على حسن ثقتك لاتاحة الفرصة لي لمشاركتك التفكير

اذا كان لنا في هذه الحالة نشاط مختص للشدة الخشبية والتي ينفذها مقاول باطن فهناك حالتين حسب نوع العقد:
اذا كان العقد unit price : ممكن ان نضع ال resource (non labor) على النشاط المحدد ال duration و Budget Unit حيث unit/time = Budget Unit/Duration 


و بتعين Price/ Unit لل resource نصل الى حساب Budget Cost التكلفة الكلية 


اما في حالة lump sum نقوم بانشاء Dummy Resource يسمى lumpsum ونعين له Unit/Price=1$ 




ونجعل نوع النشاط labor & و checked option (Calculate Costs From unit)


ثم نقوم بتعيين هذا ال المورد للنشاط الشدة مثلا 
ونضع تكلفة النشاط estimated Cost= Budget Cost = Budget Unit وللتسهيل نعمل column في ساحة الانشطة activity المسمى Budget labor Cost لوضع التكلفة الكلية للنشاط به

ويا رب يكون دا اجابة لرد على مضمون السؤال


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 مارس 2008)

لك منى جزيل الشكر لأهتمامك وأرجو أن تزداد المعرفة ونتواصل أكثر من ذلك وردك فية الكفاية جزاك الله خير أرجو أن تطلع على مشاركتى بعنوان الموسوعة الألكترونية ستعجبك جدا
مع تمنياتى لك بدوام التوفيق أن شاء الله
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## magda (2 مارس 2008)

الف شكر
مجهود ممتاز


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (7 مارس 2008)

كل يوم بي مر على وجودي في المنتدى العظيم الذى له فضل كبير عليا في الحصول على كم من المعلومات اتمن ان يكون هناك باب خاص يقوم بتجميع خبرات العملي في تكنيك البلانيتج المشاركين امثال وليس الكل ​مشاركة م/ خالد عبد الباقي في الclaim ​​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50859.html#post685601​​ 
مشاركة م/ خالد عبد الباقي في ال EV ​​​​مشاركة م/مهندس البرامج في ال Revised plan ​​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81440.html​


----------



## تامرالمصرى (8 مارس 2008)

اؤيد المهندس الجنزورى محمد فى اقتراحه ولعله يلقى قبولا عند مشرفى المنتدى لما اعتقد انه نقص حاد عند شباب المخططين فى هذا الحقل


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (21 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر
مجهود ممتاز


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## enghaytham (7 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (14 يناير 2009)

زادكم الله علما وبارك فيكم و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (1 نوفمبر 2010)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الحبال (18 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayedahmed330 (20 يناير 2012)

رائع يا أخي
أطيب تحياتي


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (21 يناير 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mustafasas (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 يوليو 2012)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emad lashin (1 يوليو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا رائع


----------



## mohammedsharaby (2 يوليو 2012)

*رائع جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## nofal (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## mohammedsharaby (3 يوليو 2012)

اولا الحمد لله علي هذا العلم الذي اعطاه للجميع .
ثانيا اود ان اشكر الجميع علي المعلومات الرائعه .
ثالثا احب ان اؤيد المهندس الجنزوري علي اقتراحه.
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد ان شاء الله.


----------



## rami85 (9 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 فبراير 2013)

يعطيكم العافيه وياريت لوتستمر مثل هذه النقاشات لمافيها من فائده


----------

